# [SOLVED] [QUESTION] [Beginner] Help with navigating source?



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

I have finally been able to utilize a high speed internet connection to download all of the 4.1.2 aokp source code from github and have built my first successful, but unmodified, build for my d2att on xubuntu 64bit.

That has led me to be a bit more daring in my undertakings. I would now like to try some easy additions to the build, but I need help, because I don't know where to find what I'm looking for, lol. I've not learned my way around the source yet but I'd still like to start changing things.

My first goal I'd like to reach, is to add a new toggle. One that doesn't perform anything, yet, and is basically just a shell.

From my little understanding, I believe this should be found in the framework.apk but I have no idea where that is in this mass of source files









I would appreciate any help anyone could give me that helps me find/discover where everything is at (like a comprehensive explanation of the organization of everything) or helps me with creating the toggle. There are loads of guides to set everything up, but I haven't found anything, yet, that helps me once it's been set up.

I have some experience with programming. I've had an intro to java course and an intro to VB, so I'll be able to stumble around somewhat-productively in the code









Any help is greatly appreciated 

Sent from my SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Toggles should be in SystemUI.apk. For the most part, APKs are found in packages/, but this is one that isn't. The other place you can find some packages is with framework, and the one you are looking for is in frameworks/base/packages/

I'd also look into learning how to use grep and find, as they're both invaluable tools for finding files and strings in files.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

imnuts said:


> Toggles should be in SystemUI.apk. For the most part, APKs are found in packages/, but this is one that isn't. The other place you can find some packages is with framework, and the one you are looking for is in frameworks/base/packages/
> 
> I'd also look into learning how to use grep and find, as they're both invaluable tools for finding files and strings in files.


Thanks a bunch! I had found the packages directory for mms, but I hadn't found anything else yet. Now I can finally get somewhere!

I have yet to take full advantage of grep and find. I rarely use search on anything other than websites and once a file is already open. I'll def start getting the hang of those, though.

Thanks again 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

Firmware overview is not 100% current but you get the idea and *most* of the stuff is in the same place

here is an overview of the firmware stack: http://www.netmite.com/android/mydroid/development/pdk/docs/intro_source_code.html
You may want to also checkout how each app is structured http://youropensource.com/projects/786-Android-Folder-structure or http://stackoverflow.com/a/12702034/873237


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=17PySzW_2nZF9dDiV9ov-8d7dY3B0vzZ6trFSQbQNSFs


----------

